

The single most useless Web site on the Internet - betolink
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/07/01/the-single-most-useless-web-site-on-the-internet-is-a-page-only-one-person-can-visit-at-a-time/

======
crpatino
Somehow I read the title as "The single most useless Web site on the Internet:
washingtonpost.com". LOL

~~~
iolothebard
Nah, that'd be the Washington Examiner website.

------
norea-armozel
It reminds me of Zombo.com. I love these sort of nonsensical websites.

------
J_Darnley
facebook? twitter? google plus? Oh none of those, something even less useful,
a blank white page.

~~~
eurmag
I'll give my +1 vote to Facebook in this hard competition.

------
TrevorJ
I feel like a lot of establishments in New York probably run on the same basic
principle.

